# Wanted: LOOK baseball cap Chas???



## groundzero (Oct 25, 2004)

after watching the LOOK catalog on dvd and seeing someone with the LOOK 595 baseball cap: i really want one!! where to get one???


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I'll take one too!


----------



## scslite (Nov 11, 2006)

Me three and fitted please. :thumbsup:


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

We had some made for Interbike a couple of years ago, but don't have any left as far as I know. I'll try to check around some this week.

*[email protected]*


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

*What about*

a LOOK cycling cap? Does one exist?


----------



## groundzero (Oct 25, 2004)

i asked first!!! first come first serve


----------

